# wanted box to put bike in and send via courier



## biggs682 (24 Jan 2010)

wanted carboard boxes to put bikes in so they can be sent via courier to final destination within uk , local bike shop say no to using any of there cast offs , would prefer if very local to nn8 postcode in northamptonshire, thanks martin


----------



## gavintc (24 Jan 2010)

biggs682 said:


> wanted carboard boxes to put bikes in so they can be sent via courier to final destination within uk , local bike shop say no to using any of there cast offs , would prefer if very local to nn8 postcode in northamptonshire, thanks martin



Wow, a grumpy bike shop. I would find another bike shop. I have never had that problem, although I have only asked for one twice in the last 4 yrs.


----------



## robgul (25 Jan 2010)

Go and ask at Halfords - the kids in there are usually only too keen to avoid having to break the boxes up for their cardboard compacting machine ... and get the plastic fork spacers too

Rob


----------

